# Wishing You All A Good New Year



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Best of luck to all of you on SAS. May you achieve the goals you have set for this new orbit around the sun.  May you find someone who appreciates you for who you are. (Of course, you must love and appreciate yourself first for others to appreciate you.) May you get that job you've been trying for. May you achieve all that you strive for, even if it is as simple as making small-talk with the cashier at the grocery store. Best of luck to all you! Remember to take small steps -- " a stitch in time saves nine"... do only what you can handle, but always push your boundaries. 

Most importantly, never give up! Yep, as cliche' as it sounds, NEVER GIVE UP! We were not given the choice of being here, only the choice to do the best with what we have.

Blessed be and happy New Year to you all! 

Attachment: Picture I took this summer at York Beach, Maine.


----------



## galt (Dec 23, 2009)

You too.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you! Best of luck to you too. Hope you have a great year! :yes


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

You too! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

What a lovely and kind post Neptunus. Thank you and I wish you and everyone a happy and prosperous New Year. 

Dana


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

What a beautiful post. I wish you have the greatest year ever yourself. Never give up is a good thing. I wish we can all go in to the New Year with good goals and wishes.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish the same for you too. Happy New Year, may 2010 be the best ever.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you  Hope you find something to be happy about at the end of every day, despite how ****ty the rest of the day may have been.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Neptunus. Wish you and everyone here as well the best of luck with their struggles and triumphs. Get up, get going, and never stop moving!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you! :squeeze I feel that 2010 is going to be a great year for all of us. It makes me happy just thinking about it ^_^


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope 2010 brings happiness to everyone here.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, all! :group

Happy (official) New Year! :boogie


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

D11 said:


> What a lovely and kind post Neptunus.


:yes

Thanks Neptunus. Happy new year to you too! And happy new year to everyone here at SAS. I hope 2010 is your best year yet.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Heartfelt sentiments, Neptunus! May we all have an uplifting journey ahead :group merry twenty-ten!


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Great post Neptunus, and Happy New Year to you.  Have a good one


----------

